# no way.. hope is near???



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dreams may come true....



> 25th January, 2007 - 11:22 am
> Pioneer Press -
> Glen Taylor has a handshake agreement with Kevin McHale to run the basketball operations of the club, but despite his long tenure, it isn't an agreement that will run forever.
> 
> ...


courtesy of realgm wireap and pioneer press

it does sound like its goin to be mchales decision to make, but.... theres hope right???


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, there's hope. It's time for Hoiberg to take over. We don't know if he's good or not, but we do know that McHale is garbage. I still can't believe that Taylor is leaving it up to McHale. Loyalty I guess.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Right now I don't believe every words in the article. I want things come out true rather than all about talks.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

At some point McHale has to get over his "i don't want to leave the team losing" thing and simply accept that he's been a miserable failure and ruined this franchise. Just leave so they can start over.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

essbee said:


> At some point McHale has to get over his "i don't want to leave the team losing" thing and simply accept that he's been a miserable failure and ruined this franchise. Just leave so they can start over.



Agree...start over. Trade KG for some young guns and some picks. You got a young Randy Foye to look forward too..were not playin well at all. Not contenders...hell rebuild. The best this team could do is be a 7th or 8th seed. Whats the point of that? So the Suns and Mavs can just kill you in four games? Rebuild...become a contender get people in Minnesota excited about T-Wolves basketball again.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Agree...start over. Trade KG for some young guns and some picks. You got a young Randy Foye to look forward too..were not playin well at all. Not contenders...hell rebuild. The best this team could do is be a 7th or 8th seed. Whats the point of that? So the Suns and Mavs can just kill you in four games? Rebuild...become a contender get people in Minnesota excited about T-Wolves basketball again.


Support.
There's a rumor on RealGM right now that KG is willing and will want to be traded but only during the Offseason, if the wolves will faile to get a Playoff spot or will faile to win a series - any of the 2 cases are bound to happen.

I guess this is very likely the last season we'll see from both Kevin's. 
What a waste got damn mchale.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That was Sam Smith, he's literally written almost the same thing over 50 times in his days. And I'm not exaggerating.


----------

